# Rainshadow SU 1569



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

Tip is 81.5
Butt is 74.5
I cut 6 inches off the butt so a 24 reel seat would fit at 30 in to center and i still have the piece
Rod is almost new very little scuff 25 20 16 12 12 12 12 12 12top fuji ss kw guides with black wraps
Rod is 12.5 ft





































225.00 shipped


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

Please close


----------

